# Smelling fumes in the car..?



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Here lately I've been smelling exhaust fumes inside the car. Its really bad if the windows are up.

Thought it could be exhaust leaks, but the shop told me its more likely coming from the trunk near the tail pipes... Now there is/was some sort of metal plugs that were off and exposed to outside air but is that really where it'd come from? I siliconed them over the holes and havnt tried the car out again since but I'm just wondering what you guys think? 

And also the oil blowoff smoke comes in the car as well. Also wondering if something could be missing or wrong in the firewall area to allow other fumes/smoke in the car?

Thanks again guys. :cheers


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Check all your hoses/wires coming thru the firewall. Maybe you have a grommet missing or damaged. Have someone shine a light from the engine compartment while you check the firewall from inside.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure what its exactly called but I think it's the heater core? Anyways, previous owner had tape on it and apparently it was busted. Tape came off and everything. Would this allow exhaust fumes along with others from the engine bay?


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

When your heater core is toast you live an episode of Cheech and Chong up in smoke (steam instead of smoke). You will have soggy carpet, and have to drive with your head out the window like Ace Ventura pet detective. You will smell anti freeze not exhaust. Everything will have a sticky film on it. Don't ask me how I know this. Your exhaust is probably coming from a breather vent on the motor and thru a hole in the firewall. Word of advice...have that heater core job done, it's a pisser.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

skurfan said:


> When your heater core is toast you live an episode of Cheech and Chong up in smoke (steam instead of smoke). You will have soggy carpet, and have to drive with your head out the window like Ace Ventura pet detective. You will smell anti freeze not exhaust. Everything will have a sticky film on it. Don't ask me how I know this. Your exhaust is probably coming from a breather vent on the motor and thru a hole in the firewall. Word of advice...have that heater core job done, it's a pisser.


Guess I should've said that the heater core is not hooked up. So anti-freeze doesn't go thru it anymore. I would think that it's a way rain and water has gone into the car/floorboard. Fumes wouldn't come in thru the opening?


----------

